# 631 - Sit and Explode - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Thw cow says MOO and the pig says OINK and the ork says WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!Hey kids there is an exciting website on the link list for you to check out. Oh, who am I kidding? They’re ALL exciting!! But there is a new one. Siegeworld (not to be confused with Forgeworld) is the place to go [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

